# Subbing work.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I got a call today about a 10,000 sqft epoxy job with 4,300 sqft of floor polishing. I usually sub larger grinding jobs out. The guy I use pretty much said he will take the guys number and call him himself. I said no thanks.

This guy has subbed work out to me, I did it for his price which I know ha made over 4 grand off of my work while I made 2 days pay and pretty cheap money. I was slow at the time and figured what the heck.

No way in heck am I subbing a $20,000+ job out and not taking a piece especially since it's my contact and my name on the job.

I did have almost 100k sqft of floor grinding I did give this guy and just now took it away from him.

Was that wrong of me? I wasn't going to make much money off the grinding but since he has the huge remote control grinders he could do it faster than I can.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Not wrong of you at all.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

You may have to pay the piper, he has robot's, you don't!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You’ve spent time and money building your business and develop client relationships. Don’t give your client away for nothing. 

Submit an estimate, even if it includes subbing part of the work. Hopefully the bid is accepted and you can make some $$$. If it’s not accepted you’re no better off than if you gave the client away. But, at least you had a shot at making some $$$.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It's mind blowing how this guy was acting through texts right up until I said sorry I no longer need you for these commercial jobs. I already know he charges $1.00 sqft so these 100k sqft jobs are lots of money not being made by him. 

He want to talk on Monday. I'm going to tell him how it will be or sorry I have no need to use him on any job.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Just curious, what did you tell him your number, he shouldn't know what your getting


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Just curious, what did you tell him your number, he shouldn't know what your getting


The $1.00 sqft is what he told me he wanted. I added my end on to his but never told him how much I was making off of it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This contractor was like breaking up with your GF. He says to me good luck you will not find anyone to take on sub work. Well news flash for him I was able to track down 2 companies who just polish concrete. I have done a few small polishing jobs. This one is a little big for how I'm currently set up. My machine is way to small. My new machine is on it's way but no clue when it will arrive due to 2 days of delays due to lousy weather.


----------

